# Boas > Anacondas >  Odd gum observation

## AndrewUSAF

I was watching Nigel Marven special on anacondas. And when it showed the one yellow on there that was eating the bird I noticed something odd. The inside of its mouth was a fleshy pink, but with mine, her gums are and have always been a purplish black. I had in into the vet back in October for a parasite check and he didnt say anything about her gums, shes perfectly healthy. Its not really a worry but Im just really curious i guess. i never put much thought into it since my viper boa's mouth is also black. Here a picture that shows her dark gob.

----------


## k1ingdomKaa

Maybe like something to do with the substrate? or sumthin  or more like bacteria in urs's mouth or sumthing idk.
im not an expert.

----------


## Shelby

All 4 of my anacondas, and every other conda I've ever seen has a purple mouth.. it's just the pigment.

----------


## Peter Williams

I've always thought all anacondas had purple mouths, are you sure the one you saw in the show was an anaconda?

----------


## jdmls88

the show was only about anacondas. It was actually a pretty awesome one at that.

----------


## Shelby

Well for some reason or another it lacked pigment in the gums.. could be genetic.

----------

